# Hymer B 544 1993 Silencer



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

Hi All

Mr brother-in-law has a Hymer B544 1993 model. He is having problems sourcing the back section of his exhaust. His is about 2.5" round and is in 3 parts but he cannot get one from the regular exhaust dealers. Does anyone know where he get one?

He is also interested in knowing if anyone can supply this exhause part in stainless steel.

Thanks for your help


----------



## 89202 (May 16, 2005)

Hi

has the Hymer an ALKO or original SEVEL frame ?

I know that a swedish manufacture make stainless exhaust but I have not more his URL. :? 

If you have problem to become the spare parts, I can give you an adress in Germany, he has all parts for italian vehicle...

leduc


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

I have the same model on a Ducato. I was quoted a price which was in excess of that for a stainless steel system, guess what I got. Try JPS exhausts in Macclesfield, Cheshire.


----------



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

I'll have to check what chassis he has got, its obviously very relevant. Thanks for the info.


----------



## 89202 (May 16, 2005)

Hi,

I forget to ask : is it a turbo engine or not ?
It exist different models of exhaust.

The best you note the serial number of the engine / chassis and the type: Ducato, J5, C25...


leduc


----------



## 89331 (May 19, 2005)

we had a 1994 b544 2.5d ,and renewed the rear section ,off the shelf at local factors i think it was bosel make ,and only about £40, if any one wants more details and part numbers please contact me.. (it came with 2 year grntee)


----------

